#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Буддисты в Уфе (Башкирия)

## Иргит

Друзья есть ли буддисты в Уфе (Башкирия)? 22 сентября буду в вашем замечательном городе, и если позволит время было бы хорошо встретиться.

----------


## Нико

Центр "Тушита". Погуглите.

----------

Иргит (02.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер

У нас есть один буддист оттуда, но сейчас учится в Москве.

----------

Иргит (04.09.2012)

----------


## Иргит

> У нас есть один буддист оттуда, но сейчас учится в Москве.


неужели Вы всех знаете?

----------

Топпер- (04.09.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> неужели Вы всех знаете?




Ага, и на каждого компромат :Smilie:  Шутка :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (04.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> неужели Вы всех знаете?


Нет конечно. Просто из Башкирии не очень много буддистов и это запоминается.

Кстати, для меня до сих пор загадка, почему очень многие наши сограждане думают что Башкирия - буддийский регион. Не Хакассия, Чувашия или Якутия, а именно Башкирия.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нет конечно. Просто из Башкирии не очень много буддистов и это запоминается.
> 
> Кстати, для меня до сих пор загадка, почему очень многие наши сограждане думают что Башкирия - буддийский регион. Не Хакассия, Чувашия или Якутия, а именно Башкирия.


С Бурятией путают потому что. Это как многие иностранцы думают, что в Австрии кенгуру.

----------

Алексей Е (05.09.2012), Буль (05.09.2012), Иргит (05.09.2012), Топпер- (05.09.2012)

----------


## Чомпель

всем привет!) Таши делек! Рад увидеть Буддийский форум ,что есть последователи Буддизма в Уфе.Как Буддизм развивается вся в Уфе? интересно узнать. Я давно небыл  в Уфе, как уехал учиться прошло 4года и в Индии 1.5 года прошло. Много буддистов и каких традиций больше? Что практикуют, есть ли обучающие места? Спасибо)

----------

Джнянаваджра (26.09.2012)

----------

